# Minersville Upgrade.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well for those of you who maybe interested and who regularly come and run trains . AND I heard I may have a Canada engineer coming in Sept. 
And with my weed fight I have come to Minersville located on the east (back) of the MLS Canyon Bridge.

See how things come together










I moved the Station 10ft south around the bend. It used to be where the switch is laying on the ground. 
I plan to install two sidings for small industries. 
And I will dig down one more row of 6 X 6s so you can switch very easy.

Now I am open to any group ,large or small to have operating sessions on the RR.

You most know I just run in circles and love creating settings .
Many of the plants need to be changed , but what the Hay. its time for improvments.

If you have no idea what I'm tyalking about then you don't need to waste time on this thread.

PS Sorry RJ, if I would learn how to spell and talk right. I'm thinking more for those who come every Sept.
I also share things like this to show folks that after a few years thing can get out of control.
Once I revamp this area I will take another photo to show the difference


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Marty I do not have a clue and I think most folks will not either. Later RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, if you ever want to get a group together for an operating session, give me a call. I really enjoy operations.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I perfectly understood what Marty was saying [ I think!







]. I may bring something small enough to put on those sidings this year, for when I get tired or running the longer trains. 
JimC.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty

Paul Norton, Ralph Dipple and myself are making plans to participate again this year ... we will bring the Canadian flag that Ric Golding keeps on hand for such formal occasions!. I have had the good fortune to visit 3 times in the past and am looking forward to seeing the changes you have been working on.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

I never get tired of seeing pictures of your layout....it does inspire me to do more work on mine. Looking at yours does make me feel like I am working on a sheet of plywood like back in the HO days....I mean your layout is just huge! I have plans for sidings with industries, one being a wharf area with two sidings...I only wish I didn't have to keep things within a such a limited space. Once I get the full railroad built...not just the loop I have now, I want to work in some kind of opperational type of running at least some of the time. 
One question....in your picture..just beyond the siding switch...on all three tracks there is something between the rails...are they Kadee uncoupling magnets? If so...do you ever have a problem with the train on the mainline coming uncoupled by mistake when running over them? 


Again...you have a great railroad there...something to be proud of!

Garry NCGRR


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Garry 
those was a walk path to an old out house. As you can see my RR is just a bunch of smaller ones stuck together. thats why I like to share what I'm doing and how areas or scenes are developed. Your doing just fine with your RR. keep it manageable.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

GO MARTY yea.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One can not have toooooooooo many sidings. I love to drop off cars and get out into the mess of things where everybody is and get around the loop and pick the car back up. 
Or even park on a siding and let trafic pass. I like to watch Ops Sessions.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 05/19/2009 6:17 PM
Well Marty I do not have a clue and I think most folks will not either. Later RJD




You just need to circle Sept 25, 26, 27 on your calendar and come join the fun. I'm sure everyone will be happy to see you rescued from the cloud of the clueless!

You will become enlightened and gain a whole new perspective. You will never be the same again  



See you in September.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Very nice and most inspiring. Keep those pictures coming. I'm just in the process of rebuilding mine completely. All the plants were given away and I was quitting- I thought. 
Now the layout will be the whole back yard. Can't wait to run again.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

a little history
Minersville Crossing ( in front of van) used to be a real hot spot for rail fanning.









But over time the RR mainly used it for MOW crews to hold over.

Even coal traffic was rerouted to Bangs Canyon Sub










Even in winter trains was tied up









I even remember one winter when a visiting Mallet waited over night on the siding for a storm to pass.









Yea Minersville brings back lots of fun memories.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

quote...I even remember one winter when a visiting Mallet waited over night on the siding for a storm to pass.





*And the next day a USA trains BigBoy showed up to pull it to the repair shop... he he he just kidding, nice pictures...







*


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, it's great when you have history to go with your Railroad!!!


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, Marty I'll never get tired of looking at photos of your layout...JUST WOW.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, the first and second photo easily pass for real at first glance.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

That second photo in the last photo string with the coal hoppers is great!! I'll bet it would be disqualified in most model photo contests for being of a full-sized RR. It's that realistic.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot about this thread. 
Today i finally got back to work on Minersville after working the wire mesh rock thread. 
Its Sat and I had most of the day off and it was cloudy so i got the sidings in and poured other concrete. 
This seems like a very small job NOW after doing the MLS Canyon. 

Not a good photo, but its an over view.








Tomorrow will be fun, I get to lay track and cut in switches.
More structures can be added also.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW!!!!

Nice work boss! I wish I had your energy!

Bubba


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I still can't figure out how you get so much done.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I do need one thing, an engine carring case like Richard built for my big boy and one for the tender. 

This is also why I sit around and do nothing at open houses and meetings, i'm dead tired.
I have two months left to finish it.

***I just realized my sig photo is gone???? who took it????


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 11 Jul 2009 07:21 PM 
I do need one thing, an engine carring case like Richard built for my big boy and one for the tender. 

This is also why I sit around and do nothing at open houses and meetings, i'm dead tired.
I have two months left to finish it.

***I just realized my sig photo is gone???? who took it????


I believe Shad is holding it for ransome. 

You'll have to re-enter it into your profile.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good, Marty. Hope to see it in person come September.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

***I just realized my sig photo is gone???? who took it????

Somebody who wasn't afraid of you.









PS Get the other picture back It was a more truthful representation


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce 
I'd love to meet you. 
Today I did get all the track in and changed out some old euro ties in places to USA ones. No ballast yet. I need to wait a few days before I hammer drill the concrete. 
There will be more sidings to change out empty cars a the small grainry. 
Plus the two extra sidings will be for loading pulpwood cars and other off the car to ground items.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

YEA MARTY









More Sidings. I am so gald to hear that


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Marty....Keep it Up!!! GREAT WORK


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow Marty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was just up there in April too. Dang! We have no trips back to KC planned any time soon as I'd sure love to see the changes in person. Looking great. Any chance we could get a work crew loaned out to the line here????? Hehehehe


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Last night I got the track screwed down and ballasted. Still more to do but I must move on. 








off to work.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow that looks really nice. Did you take the Miners Ville station away? Or did you just move it down the track a little?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow! Looking great! 
No wonder there's a track shortage... lol 

Actually seeing what you've done makes me think that maybe I should get a real job just to buy more track... 

but then a moment of clarity seeps back in and my loop doesn't look so bad... 

You've really captured the feel of mainline scenes. 

Is there a drawinng of your trackplan? 

Grat work and I always enjoy your updates. 

John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking pretty civilized there Marty.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
The Station needs fixed and will go in the blank spot to the left of the two old cars on the track. 
John 
No track plans, i look at and study the 1:1 RRs to see what i would normally see along the right of way. 
Railroad Illistrated magizine is great for photo ops. 
This whole are I installed used track. 
All ballast was cleaned through window screen and dipped in a bucket of water.

Frank
yes I use 1/4 drive heads and about 1 3/4" long Tapcon screws every 2ft or so. All screws from under the rail was removed to it can float in the ties yet stay straight.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Marty - you said "got the track screwed down" on the previous page. Does that mean screwed into concrete roadbed? If so what attaching hardware works for you? Just curious.... 


EDIT: I have bought some tapcons but have never used them yet - good to know, thanks!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking very nice, Marty!! 
(may make it in 2010...)


----------

